# Potential Female on AquaBid



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I found this female on aquabid while I was browsing, what does everyone think of her as a potential breeder? Part of me is worried that her color is photoshopped, though the seller's feedback is all positive so I'm hopeful. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1297127118


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

She is pretty, but the photo quality is pretty bad to accurately tell what color she is. I am assuming you are breeding for colors and tail types, so it would probably be best to be 100% positive of the appearance.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I would be breeding for her color and I have a HM male I would pair her with so I would have some HMs in the spawn. I'm always a bit hesitant when the picture quality isn't the best, though part of me is still tempted to get her because even if she's not really that color, her fins look nice, plus I've been wanting a HM female for a while and no one sells them. I'll keep thinking on it, thanks for your input turtle10.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

A lot of breeders sell HM females. All I've ever bought are HMs, u just need to ask. Martinsmommy has great fish, if you contact her I'm sure shell find u a female.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well she looks kind of pretty, it depends. Who are you looking to breed her to?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you're going for colors, I suppose she's ok. 
But in terms of form; her dorsal is too far apart from her caudal. If that's her total spread, her caudal isn't wide enough and has rather round edges for a HM.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It looks shopped to me. Notice how the edges of her picture taking tank are all violet. It looks like they used some kind of color balance tool to make her look more purple.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

@ vilmarisv: That is true, I'll probably get in touch with one of the breeders and see about getting one of their females. Martinsmommy does have really nice fish.

@ indjo: That's another reason why I posted her, so I could get feedback on her form. I'm trying to learn about good finnage and form, so I'll research that more.

@ Sweeda88: That's what I was worried about.

@ bettalover2033: I was going to pair her with my male Houdini. I'll post some pics of him.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

How old is Houdini?
Notice some curling and folding on his anal (first picture)? Careful, if that's genetic, you may not want to breed him. Other wise, he's gorgeous. 

To get more understanding on finnage, simply compare the criteria of HM or what ever with the fish you want to buy. The more difference, the worse the quality.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

I got Houdini in December, and since he was probably at least 3 months old at that point, that would put him around 5 months old. Unfortunately, that means that I probably won't breed him since he'll be too old by the time I would have everything ready. Thanks for the info and input on Houdini indjo.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Darkangel216: Well Houdini is a great match if you go for color. I think they would make beautiful fry!

*@indjo*: The breeder can decide if they would like to KEEP up with this and if Darkangel216 keeps up with this breeding then im sure he/she will eventually conquer the defect and make this line amazing with just a few generations.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks bettalover2033!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME, some defects are just too difficult to "erase" - specially with Rose. Btw I did say be careful. I didn't say that it was definitely a defect. Besides the OP indicated that he/she is learning about quality. I was only trying to point out that specific disadvantage so the OP would look out for them in the future. Sorry if I sounded otherwise.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh Yea of course! Im sorry Indjo i just read my comment and it sounded kind of pushy and mean, Those were not my intentions.

Also if there IS a defect then you should be careful. Also Rosetails themselves are defects, but its a shame that they are too:/. i love rosetails, but somethings about them are not aloud in the IBC standards, which is STUPID. i think that since the DoubleTails can be in the IBC and they are the biggest defect, then so should rosetails!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh Yea of course! Im sorry Indjo i just read my comment and it sounded kind of pushy and mean, Those were not my intentions.
> 
> Also if there IS a defect then you should be careful. Also Rosetails themselves are defects, but its a shame that they are too:/. i love rosetails, but somethings about them are not aloud in the IBC standards, which is STUPID. i think that since the DoubleTails can be in the IBC and they are the biggest defect, then so should rosetails!


 Rosetails carry VERY bad genes and cause many deformities.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Rosetails carry VERY bad genes and cause many deformities.


yes i know this but so do dt's, they can cause the arched back which is not very appealing as rosetails though


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This female is from my Multi line.....I would not be surprised if she really is that purple.....She should produce 100% HM depending on who she is spawned to.......She doesn't have the 8 ray's I like to see on my girls but she is a cute little thing......

Good luck!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i changed colors of cars before and even after spending a ton of time on it, it never came out PERFECT. that person must have gone to college just for photoshop to make it look that nice. to get all the colors between the fins and stuff is very hard to do. plus, if its not all purple when it arrives, you can send her back probably or just kindly ask the seller. all purple isnt as rare as you think. all black is much rarer i think. i just bid on 7 all black guppies on aquabid for 81 dollars. someone sniped the auction at the last second and got em for 87. thats pretty nuts for 7 guppies.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> i changed colors of cars before and even after spending a ton of time on it, it never came out PERFECT. that person must have gone to college just for photoshop to make it look that nice. to get all the colors between the fins and stuff is very hard to do. plus, if its not all purple when it arrives, you can send her back probably or just kindly ask the seller. all purple isnt as rare as you think. all black is much rarer i think. i just bid on 7 all black guppies on aquabid for 81 dollars. someone sniped the auction at the last second and got em for 87. thats pretty nuts for 7 guppies.


Lucky guppies.....
Changing colors on photoshop is easy if you know what you are doing. Not saying this fish has been photoshoped because it has already been confirmed that she is not. 
But real purple is rare in bettas, people just get redwash confused with purple.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

To me, it definitely looks photo shopped, and not that good of a job either. As someone said earlier, the edges of the tank have also been turned purple and the colors of everything are a bit off. If they really wanted to do a good job, they could have made just the fish a different color so it wasn't so obvious. It just looks _too_ regular to me. She's okay finnage wise, and may even have purple, but not that purple.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I own two of Karens purples...they are PURPLE.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I know, it's just how some other things in the picture are also purple that shouldn't be that's making me suspicious. Plus, and I meant to say this earlier, I saw some of this seller's other auctions earlier, and a couple looked pretty photo shopped too. They ended, but they were there earlier. That's why I would say they colored it...

EDIT: wow, I said "earlier" 3 times in 2 sentences *facepalm*


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

The entire picture has a purple, which suggests to me that it's either under a light filter, or the color balance was messed with. Both of those take about five seconds to do in photoshop. I'm not a fish expert. But, in my opinion, that fish is probably not that purple. It may be a duller lavender, etc, though. 

For the record I'm in art school and I do digital work for class. So while I'm not a professional, I'm pretty confidant about this. Let's say 92% confidant.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

GienahClarette said:


> The entire picture has a purple, which suggests to me that it's either under a light filter, or the color balance was messed with. Both of those take about five seconds to do in photoshop. I'm not a fish expert. But, in my opinion, that fish is probably not that purple. It may be a duller lavender, etc, though.
> 
> For the record I'm in art school and I do digital work for class. So while I'm not a professional, I'm pretty confidant about this. Let's say 92% confidant.


That's what I think too. I'm not in any art school or anything, but I'm pretty good at photo shopping with GIMP and it really is very easy to do.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I took two minutes to undo some of what I would consider obvious photoshopping with my own photoshop counter-attack. In my opinion, the fish probably looks closer to this:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute female. I agree she might need some work fin wise but if the price is right she could be worth the buy.

As for her color.. what does it matter? If she's coming from Karen's lines she's going to throw a wide array of colors anyways.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Cute female. I agree she might need some work fin wise but if the price is right she could be worth the buy.
> 
> *As for her color.. what does it matter? If she's coming from Karen's lines she's going to throw a wide array of colors anyways*.


 Exactly!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

The breeder isn't Karen. It's someone called Antbla, unless Karen goes by that and Martinismommy on aquabid?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I didn't say she was coming from Martninsmommy... I said she was coming from fish bred from her line.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Now I see that post! I must have missed it earlier. My mistake. 

I still say that I think that picture is photoshopped, though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well there are so many theories and such good back ups, its hard to tell, also im sure if it came from Karen's line then, the quality is Ligit!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

ahha the kitten is hilarious.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you get her??


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> all purple isnt as rare as you think. all black is much rarer i think. i just bid on 7 all black guppies on aquabid for 81 dollars. someone sniped the auction at the last second and got em for 87. thats pretty nuts for 7 guppies.


 
They really cost that much?!? My friend has two solid black male guppies she got from our LFS, but she lets hers breed with just any female in her tank so she has offspring that are not solid black.:-?


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

If I were you I would probably bid on her. I doubt she is photoshopped but then again, you never know. She has great fins and I would think she would make beautiful baby bettas!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone! Unfortunately it looks like I won't be able to get her due to financial constraints at the moment. So unless she's still up on aquabid in a week or two, chances are I won't be getting her.


----------



## bribri92 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that darkangel216! Her color is really nice.

But it looks like jschristian44 has been bidding on her, so maybe if he wins we can see if she really is that purple.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bribri92 said:


> Sorry to hear that darkangel216! Her color is really nice.
> 
> But it looks like jschristian44 has been bidding on her, so maybe if he wins we can see if she really is that purple.


 ^ Not a good idea.

Anyway...I'd just buy from Karen herself...she has some awesome fish and is just plain awesome!


----------



## bribri92 (Dec 26, 2010)

You're right... I am sorry if it seemed like I am trying to cause trouble 

I apologize again...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bribri92 said:


> You're right... I am sorry if it seemed like I am trying to cause trouble
> 
> I apologize again...


 No it's fine...I guess you didn't know :lol:


----------

